# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.0.9 Released One Click Repair Imei Null

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.0.9 Released   Add 
One Click Repair Imei Null/Unknown baseband 
For *  * 
SM-G130H
SM-G313H
SM-G130E
SM-G316H
SM-G350E
SM-G355H
SM-G360H
SM-G361H
SM-G313GZ
SM-G531H
GT-I9060I
SM-J100H  -No need Root 
-No need Usb debugging
-Just Write APT File on Download mode
-Check Full flash or Hardware Solution if phone was null after write  Add  One Click Reset EFS  
And 
Repair Imei Null/Unknown baseband 
For  
Most Marvell Phones *  *-No need Root 
-No need Usb debugging
-Just Write APT File on Download mode   Add  One Click Write Recovery  
And   Reset Screen Locks  
For  SM-G930F
SM-G930FD
SM-G930X
SM-G930W8
SM-G935F
SM-G935FD
SM-G935X
SM-G935W8 *  *-No need Root 
-No need Usb debugging
-Just Write APT File on Download mode  Add  One Click Unbrick 
For 
SM-G920F* *SM-G920I* *SM-G920S* *SM-G920K * *SM-G920L * *SM-G920T * *SM-G920W8
SM-G925F * *SM-G925I * *SM-G925S* *SM-G925K * *SM-G925L * *SM-G925T* *SM-G925W8  -Just Write APT File On Download mode
-Just 5.1.1 Version Supported  Add  Direct Unlock By Root 
SM-A800YZ
SM-A800IZ
SM-A800S
SM-A700F
SM-G850L
SM-G850K
SM-G850F
SM-G850S  -Not supported all Security Firmwares * ** *Add  Direct Unlock Without Root 
SM-T819 
SM-T320 
SM-T321
SM-T320NU 
SM-T325 
SM-T357T 
SM-T357W 
SM-T900 
SM-T905  *  *Add   Read and Write Security  SM-G930F 
SM-G930FD 
SM-G930K 
SM-G930L 
SM-G930S 
SM-G930W8 
SM-G935F 
SM-G935FD 
SM-G935K 
SM-G935L 
SM-G935S
SM-G935W8 
SM-A510S 
SM-A510K 
SM-A510L 
SM-A710S 
SM-A710K 
SM-A710L 
SM-A310F 
SM-A310FD 
SM-A310M 
SM-A310MD 
SM-A310Y 
SM-A510F 
SM-A510FD 
SM-A510M 
SM-A510MD
SM-A510Y 
SM-A710F 
SM-A710FD
SM-A710M 
SM-A710MD 
SM-A710Y  -Need Root* **  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * * Hua Team Manager Sonork :100.1587178
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox* ** *New Asansam Software Download * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *  *NEW GUI  NEW TEAM NEW TOOLS NEW METHOD NEW SOLUTION NEW UPDATES* * Now it's our turn 
and 
BETA = JUST TEST 
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------

